# Sold my first piece



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is first project for someone other than my self.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

roofner said:


> Here is first project for someone other than my self.


A little rip-snorter Gary,all kids would love one of these. James jj777746


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Gary


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent Gary..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gonna look good on the lawn..nice...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice Gary


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very good. It won't get stuck with those rear wheels. Good thinking.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the John Deere look.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gary,

Great job! nothing like the satisfaction of having someone pay you for your work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Gary. It'll probably be even nicer once it's adorned with flowers.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats. You did good.


----------



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

*how to open attached thumbnails?*

I haven't been able to open attached photos for about a week now. Has something changed on your end or has a setting changed on my end?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

belaire445 said:


> I haven't been able to open attached photos for about a week now. Has something changed on your end or has a setting changed on my end?


DOn't change anything, this site is buggier than donut laying by an anthill.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This site is the only one I'm having trouble with. Not going to tolerate it much longer. Does the WW talk Forum got the same problems?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> This site is the only one I'm having trouble with. Not going to tolerate it much longer. Does the WW talk Forum got the same problems?


Mine is running fine today, but hasn't been for nearly a week. Got my fingers crossed that it keeps up.
I was even able to post pictures too.
The guy on the home page measuring storage still hasn't returned, must be off for the weekend.

Herb


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Very well done. No danger of it rolling away unexpectedly. Gonna look great with flowers in the planter boxes.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for all kind remarks. I picked up another job. The mobile home park I live in ask me to make a messaging board for where are mail boxiest. I have frame built I'll post a picture tomorrow .


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A great planter. How about a post once it is in use?


----------

